# Red cell vitamins



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Anyone here use red cell vitamins. I started mixing it with the feed. I need to know how often should I use it.


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Red Cell*

I use it in the feed the day before the birds will train or race. depending on the distance 200+ miles and on friday basket I feed them Tue and Thru. Use other oils with it like cod, flax, garlic, wheat gem otherwise the feed will become too sticky. If none of the oils available use a little olive oil. 1 tsp per 1lbs of feed is a good rule.
Jorge
Charlotte NC


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I prefer to put it in the water, but that's just me.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

http://youtu.be/rrqUOvAKxLo

This is the video I was using. The red cell mixes great on the feed. I was just wondering if every day was to much.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

When I use it it's only once a week, twice at the most. It's pretty strong stuff and don't want anything to build up and cause problems.


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

I would use it twice a week during racing and training and i mixed it in the water.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I give it once a week in the water,and have for a couple of years.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Dr. John Lamberton has a video segment on the use of red cell that you may wish to watch. Mixed in the feed would be better than in the water, I think. The stuff coats the inside of your drinkers & is kind of a mess that way. It seems to coat the feed nicely, and the birds don't mind it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

either way is fine, just depends on the person.. I don't like my feeders stained or sticky..so I use it in the water as I can rise the residue out as Im filling the water fount again. I would not use this everyday, it has all of B vitamins in it which can be overdone with birds with bad results..so to use caution..but when used the right way it is good stuff.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> http://youtu.be/rrqUOvAKxLo
> 
> This is the video I was using. The red cell mixes great on the feed. I was just wondering if every day was to much.


*Yes its is to much .I use it in the water twice a week 1 tbs (TABLE SPOON) to one gallon of water,during HOT weather I cut the amomt to 2 Tsp (TEASPOONS) TO A GALLON. The feeding directions on the bottle are for HORSES.THIS IS A VITMIN /IRON/MINERAL SUPPLEMENTand over dosing can have a negative effect. This is a good product but take care using it * GEORGE


----------

